# Nearly crashed today!



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCtxCerjIYo

On another note anyone know the best technique to clean s**t from leather?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Was that a Police car also I saw on other side of road just before you get to the Junction where the Small van is coming out of?

Glad there was no collision, makes me ponder about investing in a dashcam.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah that was a police car. 

Was so close. Usually people on the other side are bumper to bumper, but luckily in this case there was a small gap I could squeeze into lol. 

The road there was unbelievably slippy as well. 

Yeah a dashcam is a good investment. Always good to have proof if something happens. Also if it's your fault just snap the SD card and you "forgot to put the SD card in that day"


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Yeah that was a police car.
> 
> Was so close. Usually people on the other side are bumper to bumper, but luckily in this case there was a small gap I could squeeze into lol.
> 
> ...



I thought that, huge traffic jam, and there was a magic gap to pull over to like it was fate or god was looking after the GT-R 

When I first clicked the video and saw the slippy road and a small bump/bridge I was thinking something completely different was going to happen.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

you might have been going a little fast but damn you were blessed haha


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Junction observation is piss poor by 90% of drivers, I call it PPO, results in tens of thousands of collisions every year.

The van pulling out is a classic example of what 95% of drivers do when turning left from a junction, they don't look left until they've entered the carriageway, and each and every time is a potential head on collision with a vehicle on the wrong side of the road, which could be an idiot overtaking across the face of that junction, or more commonly an emergency service vehicle overtaking traffic on its left that's pulled in to let it pass. Very common cause of head-ons, and it's so simple just to look left before you pull out.

I know in your case the van driver didn't even look right(!) let alone left, but as said it's an amazing truth that circa 95% of drivers don't look left when emerging from a junction and turning left!

Just out of curiosity, is that a 30 limit, I know you were only doing 40 but had a collision occurred the copper would have been prime witness.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Had to watch again just to listen to that exhaust note at the start, sweeeet


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

If you'd hit him I'd say your speed was a contributory factor given the conditions and weight of traffic.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

mickv said:


> If you'd hit him I'd say your speed was a contributory factor given the conditions and weight of traffic.


That would have been what the other side would have claimed in the event of an accident.

Seems the driver looked first and then started to leave the junction as you came over the blind crest.

This is why we run dash cams.

One of the work vehicles yesterday....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Also can I suggest pointing the camera down a bit?

It's plane spotting and can over expose in sunny conditions which could lead to a dark view of what's happening on the road.

We usually aim the centre of the image further up the road in front of the vehicle.

Just a pointer.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

mickv said:


> If you'd hit him I'd say your speed was a contributory factor given the conditions and weight of traffic.


+3 on speeding in such a connected and small road.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

It looked like he started to pull out just as the other car was crossing so even if he did look to his right I doubt he would see much.
Having said that he probably looked to the right before the car crossed and saw it was clear and probably didn't expect someone to suddenly arrive at mach 2 in those conditions!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

He probably didn't expect you to gain soo much ground soo quickly . common mistake I've experienced


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Everybody knows at that junction when the lights are at red on one side traffic is coming from the other side. 

The speed limit there is 60mph and I've driven that road millions of times it's literally beside my house and the quickest way for me to get onto the motorway and to the cinema and that's the first that's happened to me, so needless to say I will be going a lot slower next time haha. 

And from that junction cars at the peak of the small bump are visible and he continued pulling out even as I was nearing him. If you watch it closely you will see he only comes onto my road as I am actually at the start of the road he is pulling out of. 

But none of what I done was illegal and if you listen I intentionally let off the accelerator at the top of the bump.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry, but I would say that particular incident is as much the OP's fault as the van drivers....


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Also CT the camera position is usually better, I normally check it via the live feed from
The wifi, but I got a new phone and I've not connected it yet ha. Laziness on my part.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

wmd_gtr said:


> But none of what I done was illegal and if you listen I intentionally let off the accelerator at the top of the bump.


I don't think anyone claimed you had done anything illegal.

People just seem to believe that the driver was unaware you were gaining on him so fast. Or just plain unaware.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

New Reg said:


> Sorry, but I would say that particular incident is as much the OP's fault as the van drivers....


Explain. I didn't set off particularly fast. Probably about 30-40% throttle. I shifted gears fairly early and I let off the accelerator at the top of the hill and the driver began to pull out as I was passing the beginning of his junction. 

So how in any way shape or form is somebody pulling out to the road I'm driving on in front of me my fault? You could then say that any time you pass a junction that turns onto your road. "Oh you knew there was a junction there, you should have slowed down"


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I don't think anyone claimed you had done anything illegal.
> 
> People just seem to believe that the driver was unaware you were gaining on him so fast. Or just plain unaware.


That was there cause it was asked if I was speeding. 

But like I said, re watch and you will see when he actually pulls out on me and you will also see that I stop accelerating at the top of the bump and my foot is hovering over the brake.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Cameras mounted permanently in cars or vans are becoming more and more popular. We have supplied over 30 this year to vehicles we have sold and the most popular is the Roadhawk HD which also shows where the car is on Google maps through GPRS.

Some of the companies we supply vehicles to, insist on them being fitted on a 30 minute loop.

I now have one fitted on my GT-R as well as the V Box Racelogic system for track.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Way to fast with the wet roads and traffic build up on both sides.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

wmd_gtr said:


> Explain. I didn't set off particularly fast. Probably about 30-40% throttle. I shifted gears fairly early and I let off the accelerator at the top of the hill and the driver began to pull out as I was passing the beginning of his junction.
> 
> So how in any way shape or form is somebody pulling out to the road I'm driving on in front of me my fault? You could then say that any time you pass a junction that turns onto your road. "Oh you knew there was a junction there, you should have slowed down"


No saying it's entirely your fault. But the road was wet and narrow and the van driver's view would have been partially obscured but the car turning in front of him. It may be a national speed limit zone - that does not mean you have to do that speed. Fourty percent throttle from standstill in a GTR would be faster than thrashing your average car from standstill over that distance. Sorry but it just looks like you were giving it a bit of boot when it was not really necessary - as I'm sure deep down you know as you have stated you will be going slower in future. Bottom line - he was a bit unobservant, you were going a bit fast for the circumstances. Thankfully your GTR is in one piece so all is well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

If you weren't speeding then legally you were not doing anything wrong but IMO part of being a good driver is pre emting the the mistakes and stupidity of other drivers on the road.
Yes it would've been his fault but if you know theres a junction there and you dont want to be involved in a non fault accident then next time slow down a touch when next approaching that junction as you never know when another idiot like that in a slow van might be waiting to pull out.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

wmd_gtr said:


> The speed limit there is 60mph and I've driven that road millions


That road is not 60mph, if you knew the highway code you'd know why and you weren't driving to the conditions.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Cameras mounted permanently in cars or vans are becoming more and more popular. We have supplied over 30 this year to vehicles we have sold and the most popular is the Roadhawk HD which also shows where the car is on Google maps through GPRS.
> 
> Some of the companies we supply vehicles to, insist on them being fitted on a 30 minute loop.
> 
> I now have one fitted on my GT-R as well as the V Box Racelogic system for track.


You wouldn't happen to be connected to Dogcam would you?? The chap at the stand at Autosport mentioned he had a GTR when I said that I was looking at cams for my R32.....

TT


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah accelerating at 30-40% throttle is like pure rapid. Lifting off the accelerator at 40 at the top of the hill on a 60 is rapid. 

A guy crawling out a junction as I'm actually at his junction is because I was going too fast. 

Next time I'll remember and go 20 and only accelerate with 5% throttle.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

matt j said:


> That road is not 60mph, if you knew the highway code you'd know why and you weren't driving to the conditions.


Erm yes that road is 60mph. If you knew the Highway Code then you would know that little round white sign with a black line going diagonally across means national speed limit. Which on a single carriage way means 60. 

Also I would say I was had he pulled out when I was first visible at the top of the hill I would have been able to stop no problem, but he pulled out when I was literally 10 yards away from him


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Nedzilla said:


> If you weren't speeding then legally you were not doing anything wrong but IMO part of being a good driver is pre emting the the mistakes and stupidity of other drivers on the road.
> Yes it would've been his fault but if you know theres a junction there and you dont want to be involved in a non fault accident then next time slow down a touch when next approaching that junction as you never know when another idiot like that in a slow van might be waiting to pull out.


That's why I stopped accelerating at the top of the hill, the thing that caught me off guard is the timing of when he pulled out. 

But yeah I learn from past experiences and trust me there won't be another near crash video from me at this junction lol


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> You wouldn't happen to be connected to Dogcam would you?? The chap at the stand at Autosport mentioned he had a GTR when I said that I was looking at cams for my R32.....
> 
> TT


No, but I do know the individual. Dogcam have the distributorship for his area and happened to have a stand at the Autosport's show and he was selling other cams and telemetry systems.
We are a Roadhawk distributor for the motor dealerships I have.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

wmd_gtr said:


> Yeah accelerating at 30-40% throttle is like pure rapid. Lifting off the accelerator at 40 at the top of the hill on a 60 is rapid.
> 
> A guy crawling out a junction as I'm actually at his junction is because I was going too fast.
> 
> Next time I'll remember and go 20 and only accelerate with 5% throttle.


Gee what's with the attitude?

If you cannot see why accelerating from standstill with 40% throttle in a GTR in wet conditions through a narrow gap with heavy traffic on the other side of the road over a blind crest with a junction on the other side and nearly being involved in an accident is not _partially_ your fault then I guess there is no helping you.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Jesus Christ this is just going to be a circular argument


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

wmd_gtr said:


> Erm yes that road is 60mph. If you knew the Highway Code then you would know that little round white sign with a black line going diagonally across means national speed limit. Which on a single carriage way means 60.


I know the highway code mate, I know that street lighting at that spacing and the road markings indicate that you should drive with more caution than you did. They illuminate roads for a reason.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

matt j said:


> I know the highway code mate, I know that street lighting at that spacing and the road markings indicate that you should drive with more caution than you did. They illuminate roads for a reason.


Yeah


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

On a side note, how are you finding the Blackvue 550?

We had a few when they first came out, but had issues with picture breaking up and pixellating over 50mph.

We're still using (and buying job lots) of Blackvue 380.
Didn't know John had dealings with Roadhawk.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Really dont know what to say. But here goes.If any insurance company or police see this Video, you would be as much to blame as the driver pulling out.
60 speed limit means the maximum of 60 MPH in clear and good road condition, 
you have posted a video that clearly shows you were going to fast for the weather and traffic conditions.
Then start slating people that dont agree with you.
What ever you say its not going to change the fact of your video.
Goldie


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

CT17 said:


> On a side note, how are you finding the Blackvue 550?
> 
> We had a few when they first came out, but had issues with picture breaking up and pixellating over 50mph.
> 
> ...


I didn't even know there was a 550. I'm thinking about upgrading the rear one. So might have a look at that.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Really dont know what to say. But here goes.If any insurance company or police see this Video, you would be as much to blame as the driver pulling out.
> 60 speed limit means the maximum of 60 MPH in clear and good road condition,
> you have posted a video that clearly shows you were going to fast for the weather and traffic conditions.
> Then start slating people that dont agree with you.
> ...


So people can comment on my driving, but when I respond as to why I believe I wasn't wrong I'm slating people? Slightly biased one sided opinion from you there. 

Yeah and as I've previously said that's why I let off the accelerator and hovered the brake at 40 at the top of the hill. Also why I've noted that the driver didn't pull out on me till very late. 

Insurance claim is 100% his fault. 

I wouldn't post a video where I'm at fault. 

Hope I'm not slating you in replying to your comment.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Slating might be too a harsh word,SORRY.
Disagreeing withe people then.
30/40% of throttle peddle in a car the capable of 0/60 in 3 seconds isnt helping your agruement either.
I work in a crash bodyshop and no third party would take your claim on if a accident would have happened,
Your own insurance would more than likely put it down to a 50/50 as well. with the video evidance. 
My personal veiw, It would have been your fault for not driving with due care and attention. due tho the traffic and weather
Goldie
opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd be interested to hear from a couple of the guys on the forum who represent the Insurance folk to see where they'd stand on that, based on their experience and interpretations. 

I think it's 50/50 myself. Poor observations from the van driver and a GTR going too fast for the conditions. But we've all gone too fast for the conditions, anyone who says they haven't is lying.

Slating everyone.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17,

I now have a 550 too in the Q5 and the GTR. Have to say it's been brilliant - no complaints at all.

I contemplating putting a second one in the back of the GTR.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

With better road craft you'd have seen the traffic ahead coming to a halt, all the cars on the right stopping the flow of traffic and you'd have slowed down and let them out as you had nowhere to go.

Just saying is all.

Mook


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> I think it's 50/50 myself. Poor observations from the van driver and a GTR going too fast for the conditions. But we've all gone too fast for the conditions, anyone who says they haven't is lying.
> 
> Slating everyone.


Nice summary. :chuckle:

I am currently facing an incident where a left hand drive lorry shuted me out of my lane. Completely not my fault and video evidence of me driving along minding my own business.

Admiral still won't put it down to non-fault.
They "have" to keep it open for 12 months in case a claim is made against me. WTF!

Any open claim puts up your premium at renewal. Swine.



Slating everyone including insurance companies... :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I also think you accelerated to too high a speed over a blind crest in the with no knowledge of hazards on the other side.

Your braking would be compromised by several factors - the reduced grip due to the rain, the hill meaning gravity is working against you and also the slope would mean your maximum brake torque is reduced.

Add in the single width road with a wall on one side and track on the other it doesn't give you much avoidance space.

The other guy was at fault, but no question your speed was excessive despite being below the limit.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Look like I said it's a road I drive daily, sometimes twice a day and that's the first that's happened. I've already said, yes I will be more careful. 

But let's pretend a crash did happen and there's an insurance claim. 

Factual situation:
Somebody pulled out of a junction in front of me causing me to hit them. 

Legal:
Was I speeding - no
Was i performing any illegal manoeuvre - no

Video: 
Was I speeding - no
Was I driving well under the speed limit due to the conditions - yes
Did the other driver pull out on me - yes
When did the other driver pull out - very late (as I approached the beginning of the road he was on is when he pulled out

His insurance wants to dispute my claim, fine I will go to court and I GUARANTEE you I would win the case


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> The other guy was at fault, but no question your speed was excessive despite being below the limit.


Like I said I will be going slower next time. Just in case a situation like that happens again. But hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

> I've already said, yes I will be more careful.


You do realise that's an admission.



> His insurance wants to dispute my claim, fine I will go to court and I GUARANTEE you im would win the case


With video evidence and a prior admission, are you sure? (Devil's advocate)


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I would imagine his side would likely argue along the lines of driving with due care and attention given the circumstances. If that video was shown in court, I personally would not be 100% confident of winning but I guess it is all down to what happens on the day.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

matt j said:


> You do realise that's an admission.
> 
> 
> 
> With video evidence and a prior admission, are you sure? (Devil's advocate)


I've admitted to nothing. I will be more careful in case idiots are pulling out in front of me. That situation has told me that some drivers don't look when pulling out of junctions, but that could happen at any junction, due to the fact my near crash occurred at that junction it has scared me into being careful when passing said junction. 

I have admitted no fault or liability whatsoever .


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

fair play that you've learned something but we are assessing fault, not legality.

You can be doing 2mph and roll into someone's wall, you aren't driving illegally but it's still your fault.

Question is, was your speed excessive for the road layout, weight of traffic, visibility and weather conditions? yes.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm disappointed in you mate ... That's not a way to drive a GT-R... You could have at least launched it from the lights lol


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

New Reg said:


> I would imagine his side would likely argue along the lines of driving with due care and attention given the circumstances. If that video was shown in court, I personally would not be 100% confident of winning but I guess it is all down to what happens on the day.


That's an extremely subjective view. I was going 20mph below the speed limit. I stopped accelerating a good 40 yards before the junction and he pulled out on me probably 15 yards prior to me being beside him. 

I would argue I was driving with the necessary care and attention that would be expected of the reasonable man. 

Simple fact is he did not check properly before exiting a junction and pulled out in front of me.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

The speed from the video makes it look way faster IMO also


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MattGTR750 said:


> I'm disappointed in you mate ... That's not a way to drive a GT-R... You could have at least launched it from the lights lol


Indeed.

It would have been much more impressive if you'd caught some air over the ridge.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> fair play that you've learned something but we are assessing fault, not legality.
> 
> You can be doing 2mph and roll into someone's wall, you aren't driving illegally but it's still your fault.
> 
> Question is, was your speed excessive for the road layout, weight of traffic, visibility and weather conditions? yes.


Subjective. Totally disagree. 

Am I at fault for somebody pulling out in front of me? No. 
Visibility was no factor. 
Was my speed excessive? 20mph below the speed limit in my op is not excessive, given the road layout and weather, still not excessive as the other driver had plenty of time to notice me coming, but still decided to pull out.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> I'm disappointed in you mate ... That's not a way to drive a GT-R... You could have at least launched it from the lights lol


Launch on a public road?!?! God forbid I would do anything like that


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> Subjective. Totally disagree.
> 
> Am I at fault for somebody pulling out in front of me? No.
> Visibility was no factor.
> Was my speed excessive? 20mph below the speed limit in my op is not excessive, given the road layout and weather, still not excessive as the other driver had plenty of time to notice me coming, but still decided to pull out.


From the Highway Code


GOV.UK site said:


> *Speed limits*
> You mustn’t drive faster than the speed limit for the type of road and your type of vehicle. The speed limit is the absolute maximum and it doesn’t mean it’s safe to drive at this speed in all conditions.


It was not safe to drive at 60mph in those conditions. It was barely safe to drive at half of that speed.

Dude, nobody is "slating" you, we're just saying in this instance, we ALL think you were going a bit too quick, but we've all done it. Stop taking it to heart.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> It would have been much more impressive if you'd caught some air over the ridge.


Haha I will try next time .


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> From the Highway Code
> 
> 
> It was not safe to drive at 60mph in those conditions. It was barely safe to drive at half of that speed.
> ...


I didn't mention slating lmao. That was Goldie. 

I'm not taking it to heart either, I'm just enjoying arguing my side


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> Like I said I will be going slower next time. Just in case a situation like that happens again. But hindsight is a wonderful thing.


Carry on as you are mate, if you slow down you may get arse ended by that white van deciding to use a different route:chuckle:

Personally, I think it's 50/50 as well. Ok, he pulled out on you but you should be more aware of imminent danger with it being a well used route and you _know_ there's a junction just the other side of the blind summit.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well the gov website states you must not drive faster for the speed limit and the type of vehicle, this is a Gtr doing 40 with extremely good brakes and tyres etc ... Doing 40 here is like doing 100 in a corsa lol


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

wmd_gtr said:


> That's an extremely subjective view. I was going 20mph below the speed limit. I stopped accelerating a good 40 yards before the junction and he pulled out on me probably 15 yards prior to me being beside him.
> 
> I would argue I was driving with the necessary care and attention that would be expected of the reasonable man.


Driving without due care and attention _is_ a subjective thing. It would all be down to someone to judge that on the day. The majority of the opinion on here is 50/50 so I would not rate your chances TBH. If there had been an accident and if it had gone to court, the worse thing you could do would be to show that video - your driving prior to matey pulling out would not stand you in good stead. Your best course of action would be to forget the video and just say on the day that you were driving along when some dozy old twat in a van pulled out infront of you.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

New Reg said:


> Driving without due care and attention _is_ a subjective thing. It would all be down to someone to judge that on the day. The majority of the opinion on here is 50/50 so I would not rate your chances TBH. If there had been an accident and if it had gone to court, the worse thing you could do would be to show that video - your driving prior to matey pulling out would not stand you in good stead. Your best course of action would be to forget the video and just say on the day that you were driving along when some dozy old twat in a van pulled out infront of you.


Had there been a crash I would not have brought the video up, I wouldn't have needed to. But this was posted purely because there wasn't a crash and I believe even with this video I would still be claiming his insurance and there would be no joint fault.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

but most people on here viewing the evidence are saying 50/50 which tells me you wouldn't get away with claiming on his insurance. It would be considered joint fault.

You are supposed to be able to stop in the distance you can see. Could you?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Lawyers who specialise in RTA's have given me an opinion (my mate works in a solicitors and asked (I didn't ask him to btw he was just curious)) and they said 100% fault on the van. 

The guy emerged from the junction (over the give way) when I was around 15 yards away from him. Given your logic of "I should be able to stop" that would mean that any crash caused by somebody emerging from a junction is 50/50 liability?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Without wishing to perpetuate a 'nearly but it didn't happen' debate I think anyone pulling out would be considered automatically at fault...though I do tend to agree the speed of the GTR seemed too great for the busy-ness of the road and conditions it's hard to judge from a camera.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

wmd_gtr said:


> The guy emerged from the junction (over the give way) when I was around 15 yards away from him. Given your logic of "I should be able to stop" that would mean that any crash caused by somebody emerging from a junction is 50/50 liability?


Nothing of the sort, I was asking if you could stop in the distance you can see.

Of course if something jumps out and blocks your vision you can't change your speed instantly to accommodate and you would crash.

That's how crashes happen. You avoid them where possible by anticipating the potential for something to change in front of you and slow down accordingly. That's why there are lower speed limits near schools, and why you drive slower down a narrow residential street with cars parked on either side.

Your solicitor guy is right so long as you don't show that video as evidence in court. If you showed it to an insurance company I don't think you get away with 0% blame.

Had there been a crash, and well done for voiding it, It would have been his fault primarily, because had he not pulled out there'd have been no collision, but seeing as he did, your speed was inappropriate for the condition for the reasons already stated and so would have been a factor contributing to the fact that there was a collision (imaginary).

Without the video - 100% you'd win, although witnesses might be a problem, as they perceive engine noise as speed and would probably testify that you appeared to be speeding.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I personally think you should have just planted the throttle and rammed him full on.


Everyone could just blame you then!

Jeez.....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

wmd_gtr said:


> The guy emerged from the junction (over the give way) when I was around 15 yards away from him.


That is factually incorrect, freeze frame the video at the moment he crossed the line and you apply the horn. There's around 5 to 6 car lengths which is around 30 yards. Had you been driving with due care and attention and consideration for the slow moving traffic ahead you should have been able to completely stop.


----------



## GTRCallum (Dec 6, 2010)

*This GTR clip always provides a giggle!*

Speeding idiot on Nissan GT-R / ?????? ?? Nissan GT-R - YouTube


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Trev said:


> I personally think you should have just planted the throttle and rammed him full on.
> 
> 
> Everyone could just blame you then!
> ...


I know wish I had now lol


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

matt j said:


> That is factually incorrect, freeze frame the video at the moment he crossed the line and you apply the horn. There's around 5 to 6 car lengths which is around 30 yards. Had you been driving with due care and attention and consideration for the slow moving traffic ahead you should have been able to completely stop.


I did consider the slow moving traffic and I was able to stop well before the car in front of me, not the car who pulled out on me .


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

These Cameras do make it look like you're driving faster than you actually are, its positioned just to the left of the rear view mirror and when I watch back videos of me driving I always feel like it looks faster.

In this situation if the van had exited the junction fully, I think the GT-R would of been able to stop before a collision quite easily, I sometimes think people stick out of these junctions to force you to let them out, I hate that and don't give way, if the van had waited until the road was clear (after the car turning into the junction) I would of probably given a flash to let him out in this situation.

Although watching the van in this situation I think the van driver just wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

If white van had not pulled out when there was plenty of visibility and time to assess the safety thereof, even given your oncoming speed, which was within legal limits then there would have been no chance of a collision...at least with him ;-) His fault imo 100%, cause and effect.
Could you have been going slower and anticipating something like this happening given the traffic on the other side, conditions and idiots turning across the junction all the time - yes you could have, but that's moot, especially if there'd been no video. 
By putting the video up we can all be touch line captain hindsights LOL so let's look critically.
You can see therefore that he had pulled out such that his front wheels and nose were on your carriageway when you were at least 6 car lengths away from the junction. At this point you continued to accelerate, even given that the pratt was likely to keep going. 
Honestly I was surprised it took you so long to start to decelerate, maybe you couldn't believe it, weren't aware or just thought you didn't want to be behind him thereafter (We have all likely had all 3 or more thought processes such as these in these situations too ;-)

So this is probably why you're getting the knowing finger wags from us captain hindsights.

Anyway, still his fault imo, you could have made it less dramatic with speed etc and I'm glad you didn't dent your car.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Either way it does confirm that these cameras are awesome!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Either way it does confirm that these cameras are awesome!


Agreed and I'm researching the Blackvue 550 and Roadhawks as we speak!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd be scared driving at that speed (60kph) in those conditions, doesn't matter what car. You can be the best driver in the world but you can never predict what other idiots are going to do on the road. Better to be going around 30mph, you're only going to be stuck in traffic yourself up the road anyway.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> The speed from the video makes it look way faster IMO also


+1 on that.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GTRCallum said:


> Speeding idiot on Nissan GT-R / ?????? ?? Nissan GT-R - YouTube


Yes...that one always provides a smile!!

TT


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Personally I dont see that as 50/50, well below the speed limit... I have had a few very very similar close calls (not in the GTR, in a fiesta doing under 30 some fool did exactly the same). At what point do we stop rewarding stupidity????

Highway Code Pulling out from a Side Road


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> Yes...that one always provides a smile!!
> 
> TT


That it does........


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Not too happy with the blackvue DR550GW-2CH seems to have bit-rate issues, if you check out dashcamtalk.com a lot of people are complaining about it, something to do with writing 2 video sources to the same card at once.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

grahamc said:


> At what point do we stop rewarding stupidity????


Insurance companies apportion blame, therefore if they can prove that speed or not driving to the given conditions is a contributing factor then there will be a percentage of the claim awarded. I've experienced it first hand in a claim that was farcical with A-Plan.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

matt j said:


> Insurance companies apportion blame, therefore if they can prove that speed or not driving to the given conditions is a contributing factor then there will be a percentage of the claim awarded. I've experienced it first hand in a claim that was farcical with A-Plan.


Unbelievable! I still dont understand how someone pulling out of a junction (like that) could get away with 50/50... but I do understand what you mean. If my insurance co came back with that as an answer :squintdan


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

What is the road name? Seems familar


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

In response to some comments.. 

I stopped accelerating at the top of the hill and hovered my foot over the brake, I did not expect him to pull further out therefore I did not proceed to brake until the moment at which he did emerge from the junction onto the road I was travelling on. As you said hindsight is wonderful lol. 

The video does make it look slightly faster than what it actually was, but I a not going to touch on that factor too much as all I have to go on here is the actual video. 

If any blame was put onto me I would take it to court (regardless of costs, purely out of principle) and I would win the court case as it is reasonably expected to drive with due care and attention when the traffic is on your side, the person emerging from the junction is the one who owes due care and attention to the road users already travelling on the road he wants to come on to. 

I was driving with adequate consideration to the conditions. It was wet (not raining anymore), getting dark, but the headlights were on and it was still easy to see the full length of the road. I was able to stop way before the cars in front of me that were actually on the road I was travelling on. It is not a reasonable expectation to assign to drivers that they must foresee drivers pulling out in front of them from a junction and it is even less reasonable to consider appropriating some of the blame to the driver who had been pulled out on. 

As Graham said why do some want to reward stupidity? I am well within my legal rights and I am travelling safely for conditions on the road I am travelling on, I cannot be expected to consider ever other junction that comes onto the road, it is for them to be aware of cars that are already travelling on the road they want to join.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> What is the road name? Seems familar


Penilee Road


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

On a lighter note,you sounded like a Scottish John McEnroe! :chuckle:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Nedzilla said:


> On a lighter note,you sounded like a Scottish John McEnroe! :chuckle:


Haha yes good shout


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

I was at a speed awareness course just yesterday in Wakefield. Got biffed doing 36 in a 30 in Keighley. No argument took the course and avoided the 3 points.

Now as part of the course they spend considerable time on "limit identification". Now on the guidelines explained and looking at the leaflet they give you, this road is in fact a 30 zone. 3x road lights = 30 limit unless advised otherwise. I see no black and white signs on any lamp post or any other signs advising the limit on this road to be anything other than 30? Unless i'm going blind?

There is a national speed limit sign on the right at the end of the video but that looks to me it is for the right hand turn. On the bottom left of your video there is in fact a speed indicator and it goes up to 68kmph or 42mph. 

Sticky wicket if you ask me


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

BigBen said:


> I was at a speed awareness course just yesterday in Wakefield. Got biffed doing 36 in a 30 in Keighley. No argument took the course and avoided the 3 points.
> 
> Now as part of the course they spend considerable time on "limit identification". Now on the guidelines explained and looking at the leaflet they give you, this road is in fact a 30 zone. 3x road lights = 30 limit unless advised otherwise. I see no black and white signs on any lamp post or any other signs advising the limit on this road to be anything other than 30? Unless i'm going blind?
> 
> ...


Agreed, if that road is indeed a 60mph zone as the op suggests, then that is just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Why would I lie about the speed limit LMFAO. 

It's a country road. It's a 60


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Its a national speed limit road, so its a 60.

Doesn't mean you have to do 60 though. OP got up to 42 mph on GPS. So probably showing near 50mph on the clocks. That was when he was going over the crest of the hill. Not the brightest thing to do. 

Im my opinion the OP was going too fast for the conditions and traffic.

If the man in the van would have pulled out fully, he would have hit him.

You cant be accountable for other people actions, so dont put yourself in that position. Maybe it's because I also ride a motorbike on the roads, and the amount of dickheads that pull out on you it amazing. If you drive(or ride) like each and every person around you is retarded, or out to kill you, you're halfway there 

The police would love to be the ones to give you a careless driving or reckless driving endorsement on your licence, and they would have on the evidence on the video.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> Why would I lie about the speed limit LMFAO.
> 
> It's a country road. It's a 60


Country road does not = 60.

3 or more lamp posts with no signs indicating otherwise = 30

Anyway I care not a jot. Im just going by what I see. You were unlucky and lucky in the same breath. The guy that pulled out was partially impeded visually by the van that turned right. Still think you were going to fast though mate.

Alls well that ends well.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Moral of the story, don't post your film on the forum.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Its a national speed limit road, so its a 60.
> 
> Doesn't mean you have to do 60 though. OP got up to 42 mph on GPS. So probably showing near 50mph on the clocks. That was when he was going over the crest of the hill. Not the brightest thing to do.
> 
> ...


I can't believe it.... I actually agree with Flynn pmsl


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

BigBen said:


> Country road does not = 60.
> 
> 3 or more lamp posts with no signs indicating otherwise = 30
> 
> ...



Look up the road on google earth, it IS a national limit so 60mph


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Richard Porter would fuxking love this thread.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Will64 said:


> Moral of the story, don't post your film on the forum.


Lol, so true


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Will64 said:


> Moral of the story, don't post your film on the forum.


Indeed. :chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

On a more general note, there's a lot to learn about defensive driving, you could say it takes years of practice to learn it. I don't mean driving like a bimbling snail, but simply accomodating others errors. For example, a friend in his early 20's got hit in the o/s front wing when pulling out of a junction, by a car coming the wrong way down a one-way road. Although it was the other car's fault, if that happened to me I would hold myself partly to blame for not checking that anything was coming the wrong way. I never emerge from any junction without checking both ways. Most drivers don't bother, and like I said earlier, there's an epidemic of left turning with head cranked fully right, each one a potential head-on, as unlikely as it is.

Even something like checking the opposing road is clear before crossing some traffic light junctions is good practice. A TWOC being chased by the police will not stop at a red light, and a simple check (even tho your side is green) could save you from being rammed in the side, as unlikely as it is. The fact that it wasn't your fault is no consolation when you're dead.


----------



## BenHogan (Mar 2, 2013)

I wouldn't argue against u wmd_gtr u sound hard as nails


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Like I said, you should have let him out due to the stationary traffic ahead.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> On a more general note, there's a lot to learn about defensive driving, you could say it takes years of practice to learn it. I don't mean driving like a bimbling snail, but simply accomodating others errors. For example, a friend in his early 20's got hit in the o/s front wing when pulling out of a junction, by a car coming the wrong way down a one-way road. Although it was the other car's fault, if that happened to me I would hold myself partly to blame for not checking that anything was coming the wrong way. I never emerge from any junction without checking both ways. Most drivers don't bother, and like I said earlier, there's an epidemic of left turning with head cranked fully right, each one a potential head-on, as unlikely as it is.
> 
> Even something like checking the opposing road is clear before crossing some traffic light junctions is good practice. A TWOC being chased by the police will not stop at a red light, and a simple check (even tho your side is green) could save you from being rammed in the side, as unlikely as it is. The fact that it wasn't your fault is no consolation when you're dead.


Totally agree with this. In a nutshell never,ever assume anything when out on the road. It only usually takes an extra second or so to check or wait to see exactly what another driver is doing before making your move. Even if its not going to be your fault it could save your car from being wrecked or possibly worse.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tbh, as Trev said I would have 100% let the van out....

Dan...


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Having rode motorbikes and spent 3 years as a cabbie, treating all other drivers as bad drivers is the best way as Trev Said. It has now become habit for me to check up the 1 way streets, even if it's not a car coming down the road, it could be a child, woman with pushchair crossing road etc. Many times I seen drivers pull out of a junction into a 1 way only looking 1 way to brake hard as they turn out for a pedestrian crossing.

Infact only today I pulled onto a roundabout and on the next entrance I could see a car hurtling down the road, He/she had to stop as I was coming from right, but I knew better and slowed down. Just as guessed the car carried straight on without stopping, then had the cheek to look right AFTER they had entered the roundabout assuming nothing would be coming because the part of the roundabout I enter is coming out of my quiet neighbourhood.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Every car driver would be a better driver if they had experience of riding a motorbike in traffic. Your awareness levels are far greater when you know one wrong move will most probably kill you and you soon come to think of every other road user is out to get you lol


----------



## BenHogan (Mar 2, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> Every car driver would be a better driver if they had experience of riding a motorbike in traffic. Your awareness levels are far greater when you know one wrong move will most probably kill you and you soon come to think of every other road user is out to get you lol


True. 
But I've nearly caught myself out a few times thinking the car was the width of a bike tho.. my brain didn't appreciate I was now in a car!


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bit late, but here's mine.

PICT0176 - YouTube


----------



## BenHogan (Mar 2, 2013)

zed1 said:


> Bit late, but here's mine.
> 
> PICT0176 - YouTube


Thats outrageously poor visibility from the other car, beggars belief.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

zed1 said:


> Bit late, but here's mine.
> 
> PICT0176 - YouTube


You need a yellow car so people can see you. :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

zed1 said:


> Bit late, but here's mine.
> 
> PICT0176 - YouTube


Jesus christ!!! now this one is night and day from the op's video.

You were travelling ultra safe, good distance to cars in front, not speeding, no silly moves. How and why that car pulled out of this world. Nice on the reactions though.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

zed1 said:


> Bit late, but here's mine.
> 
> PICT0176 - YouTube


Thats a twattin offence!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

zed1 said:


> Bit late, but here's mine.
> 
> PICT0176 - YouTube


As I was watching I was expecting that little smart car to rear end the guy he was tailgating then bam, idiot from the left. No idea how he didn't see you but good reaction.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Many times I seen drivers pull out of a junction into a 1 way only looking 1 way to brake hard as they turn out for a pedestrian crossing.


Yeah, and there's quite often cyclists going the wrong way too. 

I


deankenny said:


> Infact only today I pulled onto a roundabout and on the next entrance I could see a car hurtling down the road, He/she had to stop as I was coming from right, but I knew better and slowed down. Just as guessed the car carried straight on without stopping, then had the cheek to look right AFTER they had entered the roundabout assuming nothing would be coming because the part of the roundabout I enter is coming out of my quiet neighbourhood.


I was going to mention roundabouts, yep sometimes you have to give way to the left. Funnily enough, about 2 weeks ago I was going round the main jnct 22 M5 roundabout, spotted a silver BMW approaching from my left and thought there's no way he's gonna stop, so I slowed to a crawl, and sure enough he just hammered straight across the giveway line, then straight across infront of me, up over the centre circle curb, into the huge grass centre and bounced off of 3 trees. Car was totalled. 

That's an extremely rare example though. I could list handfuls of everyday common incompetencies made by motorists who don't think about what they're actually doing, but by far the greatest is not looking left when emerging from a junction and turning left, damn I said it again


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

zed1 said:


> Bit late, but here's mine.
> 
> PICT0176 - YouTube




That is just crazy. 
Whats wrong with people to do that?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

BigBen said:


> Country road does not = 60.
> 
> 3 or more lamp posts with no signs indicating otherwise = 30
> 
> ...


Its beside my house. Its a national speed limit road. There is a sign just before the start of the video indicating it lol. 

I don't think 42 was too fast I was going fast enough for the traffic on the road I was travelling on. 

Its all well and good everyone being a captain hindsight, but in real time things are different. 

Also I was under no obligation to let the white van go and I bet 99% of you (although you are claiming you would) wouldn't have let him out. 

I'm enjoying this debate btw


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

BenHogan said:


> I wouldn't argue against u wmd_gtr u sound hard as nails


Cause I am hard as nails :smokin:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

What we don't see, is just after he cuts the video off, his WMD getting out and giving the van driver a good seeing to


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

deankenny said:


> What we don't see, is just after he cuts the video off, his WMD getting out and giving the van driver a good seeing to




He had sex with the van driver? :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TREG said:


> He had sex with the van driver? :chuckle:


Possibly, I'm not sure how they deal with situations in Scotland


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wmd_gtr said:


> Also I was under no obligation to let the white van go and I bet 99% of you (although you are claiming you would) wouldn't have let him out.


I would have.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Possibly, I'm not sure how they deal with situations in Scotland


Synchronised haggis beating :chuckle:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I would have.


Sorry Mook... You couldn't let him out as I am the 1% that would...

Dan..:banned:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Lets put it this way, if it was a fellow GT-R, would you have let them out then ?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I would have.


It's alright saying that to watching a certain situation but you have no idea how you would have reacted in real time.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> What we don't see, is just after he cuts the video off, his WMD getting out and giving the van driver a good seeing to


Haha i was shaking with rage and ready to get out, but the guy was really apologetic so I just drove off. I probably would have got my head kicked in if I jumped out though haha


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd have let him out, and given a Scouser's Wave as he went past me.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

As I said. Different in real time compared to watching a video. 

#hindsight


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Did you have your lights on?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This thread could easily have been renamed "Nearly got to 10 pages today". Unbelievable amount of debate over what is a very everyday occurrence.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

matt j said:


> Did you have your lights on?


Yeah had my lights on


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wmd_gtr said:


> It's alright saying that to watching a certain situation but you have no idea how you would have reacted in real time.


As I said, I can say I would have let him out because I would have been reading the road further ahead, seen the stationary traffic and let him out. It's not hindsight, it's just good road craft.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> This thread could easily have been renamed "Nearly got to 10 pages today". Unbelievable amount of debate over what is a very everyday occurrence.


Uft I know I didn't expect all the awesome drivers to tell me "what they would have done". 

I was doing nothing illegal and nothing against the Highway Code. If I was driving in a manner against either of those things I would not post the video lol. It was simply a heart in mouth moment caught on dashcam that I thought I should share.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

wmd_gtr said:


> Yeah had my lights on


Do you think that bumps in the road could have made it look like you flashed him out? Had that several times with the R35, seems to be something that happens in it more than my other cars, stiff suspension etc...


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Uft I know I didn't expect all the awesome drivers to tell me "what they would have done".
> 
> I was doing nothing illegal and nothing against the Highway Code. If I was driving in a manner against either of those things I would not post the video lol. It was simply a heart in mouth moment caught on dashcam that I thought I should share.


I get where your coming from, hindsight is a wonderful thing, it does look like a tad high acceleration on wet roads over a bridge etc, but hell, we are all guilty of that in a GT-R. If your not guilty, then you brought out the wrong car today


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> As I said, I can say I would have let him out because I would have been reading the road further ahead, seen the stationary traffic and let him out. It's not hindsight, it's just good road craft.


There was no reason for me to let somebody out. There was plenty of room behind me to get out. Like I said and I will repeat. Well done on being able to watch a video and comment on "what you would have done" awesome road craft you would well pass the hazard perception test


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

> are you ****ing serious !


 classic.

we have all driven faster than the conditions should dictate from time to time, wet/icy etc as long as you were not exceeding the speed limit you didnt break the law, reducing speeds to suit the road conditions is good advice but not a legal requirement. 

the van did not give way to on coming traffic, which is a legal requirement.

i'd say van drivers fault.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wmd_gtr said:


> There was no reason for me to let somebody out. There was plenty of room behind me to get out. Like I said and I will repeat. Well done on being able to watch a video and comment on "what you would have done" awesome road craft you would well pass the hazard perception test


I'd have still let him out.:chairshot


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

deankenny said:


> What we don't see, is just after he cuts the video off, his WMD getting out and giving the van driver a good seeing to


Do you mean a good beating? because a "seeing to" means something else where I come from (hardcore proper Essex).


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> There was no reason for me to let somebody out. There was plenty of room behind me to get out. Like I said and I will repeat. Well done on being able to watch a video and comment on "what you would have done" awesome road craft you would well pass the hazard perception test


bet you wish you hadnt posted this thread up now bud.. wowsers


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chronos said:


> bet you wish you hadnt posted this thread up now bud.. wowsers


He should have seen it coming...but wasn't paying attention


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> He should have seen it coming...but wasn't paying attention


Mook, are you suggesting.. posting without due care and attention??? :nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> Mook, are you suggesting.. posting without due care and attention??? :nervous:


It's a common issue. He should have known that car forums are full of know-it-all ***** who would tear his post to bits. 

It's just a case of reading the forum conditions and posting accordingly.:lamer:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I enjoy the debate


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Also I was under no obligation to let the white van go and I bet 99% of you (although you are claiming you would) wouldn't have let him out.


Where'd you get that statistic from? Might want to check this out: False Consensus Effect



wmd_gtr said:


> There was no reason for me to let somebody out. *There was plenty of room behind me to get out.*


Is that because you had accelerated so hard up to 42 mph that the cars behind you were left trailing in your wake?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> It's a common issue. He should have known that car forums are full of know-it-all ***** who would tear his post to bits.
> 
> It's just a case of reading the forum conditions and posting accordingly.:lamer:


Not forgetting the wind up merchants and issuers of legal threats thrown in for good measure, all just to make your life that little bit more interesting Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

matt j said:


> Not forgetting the wind up merchants and issuers of legal threats thrown in for good measure, all just to make your life that little bit more interesting Mike :thumbsup:


If it wasn't for the traders the forum wouldn't exist  :blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

simplysideways said:


> If it wasn't for the traders the forum wouldn't exist  :blahblah::blahblah:


We should all thank goodness that they're here and right about everything and never make mistakes then!


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

slight judgment of error on both parties. He wouldn't of expected you coming so quick but he did pull out the same time the black car was turning right, so he didn't look very well. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

You'd never know this thread might be a plant ! To draw attention away from other threads lol


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

What other threads iv just spent an hour reading this one !


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

:squintdan


Evo9lution said:


> Where'd you get that statistic from? Might want to check this out: False Consensus Effect
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because you had accelerated so hard up to 42 mph that the cars behind you were left trailing in your wake?


I conducted an official survey. 

Nope because there was nobody behind me . Also I didn't accelerate hard lol. The car pulled away smoothly and there was no spin whatsoever


----------



## NC10 (Jan 14, 2014)

Think everyone's missing the main point anyway! 

Did he manage to clean the s**t of the leather?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Just in case anyone is after one.

Ive got a Blackvue for sale

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/237434-blackvue-dr500gw-hd-wi-fi.html


----------

